# Xfce e XGL

## Gr3yFox

Sono finalmente riuscito dopo un lungo calvario ad installare correttamente - udite udite - i driver ati con accelerazione 3d e mi sono subito buttato verso XGL  :Mr. Green: .

Installo con successo anche XGL, ma non riesco a configurarlo correttamentein modo che al login mi venga aperto Xfce con compiz e cgwd. Questo  nonostante il test in finestra sotto Xorg7.0 suggerito dalla wiki avesse funzionato funzionato (ho seguito http://gentoo-wiki.com/Xgl ed ho installato il quinnstorm).

Ho seguito la parte circa la configurazione di GDM per avviare Xgl e quella di configurazione di xfce tramite xfce-session.

Quici sono i file che ho modificato o scritto:

]/usr/bin/compizrc

[code

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib compiz --replace gconf &

dbus-launch cgwd[/code]

/etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc (parziale)

```
[Failsafe Session]

Count=4

Client0_Command=compizrc

Client0_PerScreen=False

Client1_Command=xfce4-panel

Client1_PerScreen=True

Client2_Command=xftaskbar4

Client2_PerScreen=True

Client3_Command=xfdesktop

Client3_PerScreen=False
```

/usr/bin/startxgl

```
#!/bin/bash

Xgl -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &

xfce4-session
```

Ora, avendo seguito la guida mi aspetterei che riavviando gdm (che uso come login mananger) mi sia avviato xfce su compiz con cgwd come decoratore di finestre, ma quando entro:

il selettore di desktop nella barra non c'è

le finestre non hanno decorazioni

di compiz neanche l'ombra

Suggerimenti? Finalmente sono così vicino ad avere XGL ma non riesco a configurarlo   :Sad: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Dal pstree con quella configurazione vedo che xgl è stato avviato e funziona, ma non viene avviato compiz.

Di conseguenza non riesce a partire nemmeno il decoratore di finestre.

Non ci capisco niente, vi prego aiutatemi  :Sad:  Tutta sta fatica e roba da compilare.. non voglio che resti uno sforzo vano  :Sad: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

forse ho capito perchè compiz non si avvia... se parte XLG non c'è il rendering 3d

```

[22:18:52] root gr3yfox # glxinfo | grep direct

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

Eppure con le sessioni su Xorg7.0 l'accelerazione è presente...

----------

## thewally

Se nessuno ti risponde, per cortesia, aspetta 24 ore prima di postare un'altro messaggio; se vuoi inserire altro testo, edita il post precedente  :Wink: 

 *Linee Guida wrote:*   

> Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic. Prima di postare nuovamente, se nessuno vi ha risposto, aspettate almeno 24 ore; se dovete aggiungere informazioni prima che sia passato questo tempo è preferibile che editiate l'ultimo post. Sequenze di post inutili che non aggiungono novità significative non saranno tollerate

 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Scusami tanto, non intendevo uppare o come, era solo per fornire subito i nuovi dettagli venuti alla luce. Ero in buona fede  :Smile: 

Ora che lo so farò degli edit, grazie per l'avviso.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Per quel che ne so io, compiz è un replacement più eyecandy per metacity, e si attivano  tutti gli "effetti speciali" tramite gconf.

Ora io sono riuscito a far funzionare le XGL sia su gnome (ovvio) che su KDE...

Ma non credo che ci sia una maniera di farlo andare su Xfce ....

Appunto perchè si tratta di qualcosa pensato appositamente per gnome ...

----------

## Gr3yFox

Ah... accidenti.

Eppure io so che una distro italiana derivata di gentoo, sabayon mette a disposizione una live dvd con troppi WM montati su compiz.. ho visto gli screen di xfce con i miei occhi  :Sad: 

Non vorrei dovermi installare gnome apposta. So che usa molte librerie e parti di gnome, dici che tantovale finire e mettere gnome completo per poterlo usare?

----------

## thewally

Dato che:

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Ora io sono riuscito a far funzionare le XGL sia su gnome (ovvio) che su KDE...

 

Dunque, si potrà fare anche per Xfce... La conferma è qui  :Wink: 

Non:

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Ma non credo che ci sia una maniera di farlo andare su Xfce ....

 

Su kde usavo gnome-window-decorator (senza aver insallato tutto gnome)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Si infatti è per quello che mi ci sto picchiando. Ho seguito proprio quella guida ma non funziona  :Sad: 

Magari non è neppure in xfce il problema ma in qualcosa che ho fatto, boh. Non so proprio dove cercare. Il fatto è che non vorrei emergere gnome per scoprire che per un mio errore non va neppure lui...

----------

## thewally

Hai provato a lanciare Xgl a mano?

O.T. : Sono a 666   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

[OT]The number of the Beast![/OT]

no non ho provato come dovrei fare?

----------

## thewally

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> no non ho provato come dovrei fare?

 

Intanto prova con questo metodo  :Wink: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

!!!

Grandissimo, quello script funziona, ora sono sul cubo. però non mi sembra che cgwd sia attivo, sembra piuttosto gnome-window-decorator.

edit:

se do "cgwd --replace &" ottengo l'errore "cgwd: Connection Error (Unable to determine the address of the message bus)"

----------

## thewally

Apri una console, killa gnome-winows-decorator e lancia cgwd...

Che, secondo me, non partirà (perchè credo che il problema sia solo lui  :Sad:  )

----------

## Gr3yFox

infatti non parte

----------

## thewally

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> infatti non parte

 

Prova a fare un downgrade di quello  :Wink: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

ho la cgwd-0.61.ebuild a che versione dici di farmi fare il downgrade?

però tieni conto che su xorg con xgl in finestra cgwd si era avviato senza problemi.

----------

## thewally

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> ho la cgwd-0.61.ebuild a che versione dici di farmi fare il downgrade?
> 
> però tieni conto che su xorg con xgl in finestra cgwd si era avviato senza problemi.

 

In caso di dubbio fatti il pacchetto con quickpkg, così ci metti meno a ripristinare  :Wink: 

In quanto a versione, in questo momento non ho xgl, quindi non ti so dire, prova a guardare nell'overlay le versioni disponibili  :Smile: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

fra poco faccio il downgrade. nel frattempo nessuna idea per far partire con gdm normalmente la sessione di xfce su xgl senza usare quello script? il fatto noiosissino è che non salva la sessione sennò e non mi da il menu di shutdown. inoltre non riesco a chiudere la sessione grafiva se non terminandola con CTRL+ALT+BS

edit:

ecco le versioni disponibili:

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  590 Aug 27 15:14 cgwd-0.2.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  764 Aug 27 15:14 cgwd-0.30-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  669 Aug 27 15:14 cgwd-0.32.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  669 Aug 27 15:14 cgwd-0.33.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  693 Aug 27 15:14 cgwd-0.41.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  693 Aug 27 15:14 cgwd-0.45.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  693 Aug 27 15:14 cgwd-0.49.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  590 Aug 27 15:14 cgwd-0.5.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  693 Aug 27 15:14 cgwd-0.55.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  590 Aug 27 15:14 cgwd-0.6.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  693 Aug 27 15:14 cgwd-0.61.ebuild << la mia

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  763 Aug 27 15:14 cgwd-9999.ebuild

edit2

Ho capito perchè non andava... non era questione di versione... dovevo lanciarlo con "dbus-launch cgwd --replace &" non con "cgwd --replace &"

Ora rimetto la 0.61.

----------

## devilheart

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Su kde usavo gnome-window-decorator (senza aver insallato tutto gnome)  

 cioè sei riuscito a usare gnome-window-decorator senza portarti dietro tutta questa roba

```
[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0  USE="X doc -debug -static" 592 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2  USE="-debug" 829 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.14.0  USE="doc -debug" 1,354 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.14.2-r1  USE="doc hal samba ssl -avahi -debug -gnutls -ipv6" 1,773 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.6.1  USE="-debug" 375 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.14.1  USE="doc -debug -esd -static" 971 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.9  USE="-debug" 386 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.14.0  USE="X doc -debug" 872 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1  USE="doc jpeg -debug" 1,847 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.14.2  USE="doc -debug" 1,159 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxklavier-2.2  USE="doc" 456 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1.8.11  USE="doc -debug" 570 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.10-r1  333 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.2.0  USE="-numeric -svg" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numeric-24.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.8.6  USE="doc opengl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.14.0  USE="-debug" 398 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/eel-2.14.3  USE="X -debug" 625 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719  1 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2  USE="alsa tcpd -debug -ipv6" 361 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.0  USE="doc -bzip2 -debug -gnome -static" 513 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.1  USE="-debug" 372 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.14.4  USE="doc zlib -debug -gnome" 406 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.14.1  USE="X -beagle -debug -gnome" 3,962 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.1 [2.10.3] USE="doc -debug -hardened" 2,803 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.1 [2.8.20-r1] USE="X doc jpeg tiff -debug -xinerama" 13,723 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/metacity-2.15.21  USE="-debug -xcomposite -xinerama" 1,762 kB [2]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/control-center-2.14.2  USE="alsa -debug -eds -gstreamer" 1,821 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-0.0.13_pre20060726-r1  USE="gnome svg -debug" 0 kB [2]
```

?

----------

## thewally

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> cioè sei riuscito a usare gnome-window-decorator senza portarti dietro tutta questa roba

 

Sicuramente, non ho mai avuto, per esempio, metacity o nautilus instlallato... sei sicuro di aver disabilitato la USE gnome in make.conf ?

----------

## Gr3yFox

Allora, ho provato anche configurando gnome oltre che xfce ma niente.

GDM è configurato correttamente per avviare una sessione di Xgl ed in effetti risulta presente in ogni caso nel pstree. Da gnome lo script di avvio compizrc parte correttamente (come ho verificato anche tramite degli echo su file di log) 

```

#!/bin/bash

#

# Start compiz within gnome-session

#

if [ `ps -A | grep Xgl | wc -l` == "1" ]; then

        DISPLAY=:0 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf &

        DISPLAY=:0 dbus-launch cgwd --replace

        #nella riga sopra ho aggiunto io dbus-launch ma il problema non si risolve

       # DISPLAY=:0 setxkbmap -model br-abnt2 -layout br -variant br

fi
```

ma di cambiamenti non ce ne sono.

Ho anche provato a dare a mano entrato nella sessione di gnome il comando compizrc ma l'output è il seguente:

```
compiz: Couldn't open display :0

(cgwd:19246): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

```

----------

## thewally

La sparerò grossa, ma al posto di "DISPLAY=:0", prova a mettere "DISPLAY=:1"  :Wink: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

In effetti, ora che me lo fai notare forse c'è qualche problema con i numeri di schermo...

ora ho messo lo script su :1 ma non cambia nulla, a parte il messaggio di errore:

 *Quote:*   

> $ compizrc
> 
> compiz: Support for non power of two textures missing
> 
> compiz: Failed to manage screen: 0
> ...

 

GDM è impostato con Default  che ha VT 1 ed apre la sessione con il comando /usr/bin/Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer

edit: con la sessione aperta se do DISPLAY=:0 xterm non compare niente, mentre compare con DISPLAY=:1. Quindi lo schermo attivo è :1 immagino. Correggetemi se sbaglio non me ne intendo di sessioni di X.

----------

## devilheart

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   cioè sei riuscito a usare gnome-window-decorator senza portarti dietro tutta questa roba 
> 
> Sicuramente, non ho mai avuto, per esempio, metacity o nautilus instlallato... sei sicuro di aver disabilitato la USE gnome in make.conf ?

 in make.conf ho la flag -gnome, ma l'ho riattivata solo per compiz in package.use altrimenti non mi compilava gome-window-decorator

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Per quel che ne so io, compiz è un replacement più eyecandy per metacity, e si attivano  tutti gli "effetti speciali" tramite gconf.
> 
> Ora io sono riuscito a far funzionare le XGL sia su gnome (ovvio) che su KDE...
> 
> Ma non credo che ci sia una maniera di farlo andare su Xfce ....
> ...

 

SCUSATE :::   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

RollsAppleTree potrebbe essere che il mio problema di avvio non c'entri con xfce, tu hai avuto problemi particolari nel far avviare xgl e compiz dal login manager? se si come li hai risolti?

----------

